# Help me decide on Ritchey carbon forks...



## Ride-Fly (Mar 27, 2002)

I am looking at a 2007 WCS full carbon fork at Excel ($218), a 2009 Pro HMCF full carbon fork on ebay ($187, free S&H), and a 2008 or possibly 2009 Ritchey WCS also on ebay ($203, free S&H). So the prices are about the same. Is it better to go with the newer Pro model because it is HMCF? The WCS is Take-Off from another bike. Which way would you go? BTW, teh 2007 WCS weighs the most at 355 gms. The '08/'09 is 295 gms. The Pro is at 340 gms. Which do I pick? Thanks brutha!

TJ


----------

